# Ferry Waiting-During The Thunderstorm



## Provo (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Mendoza (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice composition.  Have you considered a black-and-white conversion?  The clouds, sea, and walkway are so gray that the greenness of the vegetation and the yellowishness of the sand seem incongruous -- unless that was your intent.


----------



## Provo (Aug 30, 2010)

Mendoza said:


> Nice composition. Have you considered a black-and-white conversion? The clouds, sea, and walkway are so gray that the greenness of the vegetation and the yellowishness of the sand seem incongruous -- unless that was your intent.


 

That was the look I wanted but here's a BW


----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2010)

provo,

the black frame with the black and white 'grays" down the image.

HDR and black and white are a terrific couple


----------



## Provo (Aug 30, 2010)

ann said:


> provo,
> 
> the black frame with the black and white 'grays" down the image.
> 
> HDR and black and white are a terrific couple


 
Well he said he wanted to see it in BW so that's what I did he didn't say to remove the border.

But I changed it again.


----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2010)

so what are your thoughts about removing the black frame and the effect on the image?


----------



## Provo (Aug 30, 2010)

ann said:


> so what are your thoughts about removing the black frame and the effect on the image?


 
I like both the original and bw withought frame my intentions where the colored one. To me this is just something I like to do it's not a press or gallery perfection I mean it's nice to get everyones input but the thing about that is no matter how many times we make changes or try different things for instance if this was in a gallery you might not like it where someone else would be wow I like this look or someone else would it's good but it's not great and then some other people would say it sucks. 

A good example would be the countless HDR's that been so oversaturated they practically glow then you have someone come in say hey I like the vibrant colors while the rest of us are scratching our heads. Same applies to the art world I have seen a lady trace blown out image with a pencial then color them in and boom the paintings sell for $25k I actually have a picture of such artist somewhere in here I should show it to you.

We see that from day to day with everyones post so to me is all good.


----------



## SageMark (Aug 30, 2010)

I dig this capture, good 1.


----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2010)

when hanging images it is not often one uses a black matt unless the black and white photo is extremely contrasty as the black matt dulls down the image creating a "flat " appearance.

I wasn't very clear about my question. it was basically which bw image appeared to have better contrast to you.

Just a hold over from black and white printing in the darkroom ,however, it frequently carries forward with digital images as well.


----------



## Provo (Aug 31, 2010)

ann said:


> when hanging images it is not often one uses a black matt unless the black and white photo is extremely contrasty as the black matt dulls down the image creating a "flat " appearance.
> 
> I wasn't very clear about my question. it was basically which bw image appeared to have better contrast to you.
> 
> Just a hold over from black and white printing in the darkroom ,however, it frequently carries forward with digital images as well.


 

Oh for sure the one withought the border hand's down.


----------



## desertdave (Sep 4, 2010)

My opinion....The first one would be remarkable, sans the boat and the people. Very simple, dock leading you into an incredible sky.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 4, 2010)

I really like this.

It has a very surreal quality to it.

Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 4, 2010)

Love the first one. I agree would be even better minus the people.


----------



## JamesMason (Sep 4, 2010)

Provo said:


> Mendoza said:
> 
> 
> > Nice composition. Have you considered a black-and-white conversion? The clouds, sea, and walkway are so gray that the greenness of the vegetation and the yellowishness of the sand seem incongruous -- unless that was your intent.
> ...



This, minus the tone mapping


----------



## Wheels47130 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great as ale ays with you. I actually like the color version best.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 6, 2010)

Provo said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > so what are your thoughts about removing the black frame and the effect on the image?
> ...


 
What you're basically saying is beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I like the color version the best.  I don't mind the people being there, although they seem a little large compared to the ferry.

All in all, nice job.  I don't like the B&W as much because I think the grass just takes away from the dock leading your eye into the distance.  Whereas in color, it doesn't do that, at least for me.


----------

